# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Teen Talks >  Your Undies Reveal Ur Personality

## Try2StopME

Who knew your underwear could be so revealing--about your personality, that is!

Handbag.com, TheSite.org, and the Arizona State University Web Devil have it all figured out. Remember, your underwear doesn't dictate who you are, but instead expresses your personality!

*WOMEN:*

*High-cut briefs:* Ladies who wear "granny panties" tend to be perfectionists, except when it comes to style. They care most about comfort and function. They are practical people who don't dress to impress. (Guess what? Almost all women have a pair or two.)

*Boy shorts or thong:* Women who don these are confident go-getters who enjoy a challenge. They like to show off their curves, are outgoing, and open to new things. They also enjoy not having a panty line when they wear pants. They like the thong because it makes them feel sexy even when they wear jeans, while boy shorts are cute and feminine--without baring it all.

*The need to match:* Some women must have a matching bra and panty set. These confident women are quite fashion-conscious and enjoy pampering themselves. Some might even call them spoiled or high-maintenance.


*MEN:*

*Boxers:* Wearing boxers is all about comfort, but men who prefer boxers are generally laidback, not too flashy, and light-hearted. Boxers are the No. 1 choice in underwear for men.

*Briefs:* Nicknamed tightie-whities even if they are red or blue or some other color, briefs are worn by men who are inhibited and like the restricted feel of this kind of underwear. Hey guys, it's not uncommon for women to think of you as their little brother when they find out you wear briefs.

*Boxer-briefs:* Can you say the best of both worlds? Men who opt for boxer-briefs are very good at committing in relationships. Hey, they already know how to compromise since they've done it with their underwear!

*Thong:* Men who wear thongs are tremendously outgoing and some are exhibitionists. Check a male thong-wearer's high school yearbook, and you'll no doubt find "Class Clown" under his name.

*No underwear:* Either someone forgot to do the laundry or he is very down-to-earth and embraces a natural way of life.

----------

